# Modified Traxxas Summit



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

My Traxxas Summit has been modified.....It definitely isn't a rock crawler but it's a whole lot of fun!

Modifications:
2 x TRA5338R	Traxxas Aluminum Toe Link Tubes 128mm (Red) (2)

2 x TRA5318X	Traxxas Push rod (aluminum) (assembled with rod ends) (2) (use with long travel or #5357 progres

2 x SPMSS6020	Spektrum S6020 Digital Hi-Torque Surface Metal Gear Servo

1 x TRA5650R	Traxxas Center Driveshaft Set (2)

1 x TRA5684	Traxxas LED Light Bar (Chrome) (Summit)

2 x AXI8046	Axial 8 Spoke Beadlock Monster Truck Wheels (Black Chrome) (2)

1 x TRA5344X	Traxxas Revo Servo saver spring, heavy duty

2 x DYN2621	Dynamite Wheel Balancing Tape/Chassis Ballast

Hobbywing Brushless System (it's an exact fit with no modifications whatsoever, sensored 81040230).
http://www.hobbywing.com/product_show.asp?id=236

Rok Lox tires
http://store.rc4wd.com/Rok-Lok-40-Series-Comp-Tires_p_755.html


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

That's sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## hunterdm198 (Jul 5, 2012)

*  :d*

Dude, that thing is smoking :dude:


----------

